# My feature in Nissan Performance Mag



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june03/sean/

I'll post the pics that Mike did not use in this thread.

Thanks Mike/NPM!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

YAY!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are a few he did not use.





































I will have a few more after we decide what we are going to use on my updated profile on www.nwnismo.com


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

quick question.... why does it list two people as the owner of the car? Is it only half yours?

oh congrats btw


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

congrats... the car looks great!! mad props to ya


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone... 

Neil, Jamie is my better half.
We split the car/insurance payment, but I pay for most of the mods.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

pics of the new mats! Please


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

When'd you get fog lights??? I hate to say this but I liked the fogs that MP2050 used that filled the front bumper holes completely better, I think it looked cleaner that way... kinda more natural ya know??? however as always your car is looking nice, definately a car that I look up to to one day have mine look like (not in the next 3 years tho) anyway good luck with the car, I cant wait to see what you do next!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

very nice congrats on the feature :cheers:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Congrats on the feature Sean. Clean car as always :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june03/sean/
> 
> I'll post the pics that Mike did not use in this thread.
> 
> Thanks Mike/NPM! *


No prob... it was well deserved...

hmm I missed the trunk pic... I may go back and add it..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the all kind words 


Equivocal, I'll have pics of the Evolution-Autodesign floor plates, and the custom diamond plate PS2 mount (made by samo) when we launch the new version of www.nwnismo.com
That should be up by the end of the week.

DryBoy, those are not fogs. They are carbon fiber turn signal inserts. On the Skyline R33, that is where the lower turn signals are housed. I tried to locate the actual R33 turn signal inserts. MotoRex wanted $150.00 per side ($300.00 for the pair). I'm not paying that much for them, so I asked ScorchN200SX to make me some custom carbon fiber ones. I think they are dope.

Mike, feel free to add it if you like. I'll remove it from my post if you do. No biggie.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

congrats!

Ben


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *When'd you get fog lights??? I hate to say this but I liked the fogs that MP2050 used that filled the front bumper holes completely better, I think it looked cleaner that way... kinda more natural ya know??? however as always your car is looking nice, definately a car that I look up to to one day have mine look like (not in the next 3 years tho) anyway good luck with the car, I cant wait to see what you do next! *


Yeah mines although they did fill in the gap are'nt as officiall as Sean's. 

Anyways Sean CONGRATS 2u!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Woot, sentra represent. Lookin great. :cheers:


----------

